# NEED HELP!



## Joe (Jun 1, 2005)

hey,

i caught one of these moths yesterday(I believe its calle Poplar Sphinx Moth) and it has laid about 10 small green grape like-eggs lastnight. and i'm just wondering, can Poplar Sphinx moths lay eggs without mating? and how do you incubate them? Also, what do they eat?

Much thanks,

Joe


----------



## Andrew (Jun 1, 2005)

It has probably already mated. Just keep the eggs at room temp and they should hatch fine. It will continue to lay eggs every night, but you will need to feed it to keep it alive.

THanks,

Andrew


----------



## Joe (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh ok thanks Andrew.  i'm just wondering, can they even lay eggs without mating? and what does it eat? i tried putting it on flowers outside but it still doesn't eat.  does it eat at night?

Joe


----------



## Andrew (Jun 1, 2005)

Yes, they will lay eggs even if they havent mated. In the wild, they nectar by hovering near a flower and extending their proboscis into it and drinking the nectar. In captivity thats not the easiest thing to simulate. You can make a 50/50 sugar and water solution to feed them. Heat it up in the mocrowave until all of the sugar disolves into the water and then wait for it to cool(they seem to like it best if its still a little warm). You can poor it into a small dish, and then you'll need to go grab the moth, and a pin. Hold the moth and use the pin to extend its proboscis into the solution, and then wait about 10 seconds, and you can let it go and it will continue to feed until it is full. You'll need to do this several times a day to keep it healthy.

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Joe (Jun 1, 2005)

I dont see this mouth tube thing  . on a care sheet, it says that this species doesn't need to eat but on others, it says it does. is the tube hidden inside its head? do u think the eggs it layed will hatch? and how long does it take till they hatch?

Heres another picture of it(front view) i dont seem to see its tube to drink nectar with  






Joe


----------



## Ian (Jun 2, 2005)

hey joe,

the pix dont seem to be showing up, do you think you could post again or postr a URL or something?

here are a couple sites I came across with a little bit of info...

http://www.npwrc.usgs.gov/resource/distr/l...hs/usa/1086.htm

http://www.silkmoths.bizland.com/pocciden.htm

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## PseudoDave (Jun 2, 2005)

Interesting websites, cheers for posting Ian.


----------



## Joe (Jun 2, 2005)

Thanks Ian.  these are good sites. here are the pictures i posted below, one of the sites say it doesn't feed, but don't they?

http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y259/Joe6...hs/36bbd778.jpg

http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y259/Joe6...hs/52e4b0fd.jpg

Much Thanks,

Joe


----------



## Ian (Jun 2, 2005)

wow joe, that is one beautiful moth. No, I dont think the moths do eat, They dont last for long from what I believe either. Once they have laid their eggs, that is it. I have not got much experience with moths, I am growing on some ginat peacock moth catterpillas, will have to post some picks of the pillars, they grow huge, and are also beautiful mantids.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Joe (Jun 2, 2005)

Do you think i can sell the caterpillars? how much do they go for? pretty soon i'm gonna hve 28 little caterpillars running around. hopefully each night, my moth will lay more eggs.

Joe


----------



## Andrew (Jun 2, 2005)

Hey,

Yeah, my bad. I forgot that some sphinx moths dont eat. The eggs will probably hatch, just give them some time. Your moth should lay more and more eggs every night.

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Joe (Jun 2, 2005)

How long do the caterpillars go until they pupate? j/w

Joe


----------



## Ian (Jun 3, 2005)

well, I am not so sure. It can be a while. Mine have been going for around 2 months, and by the looks of it, have another 2 or 3 months left to go. check out this link, this is the species I currently have...

http://tpittaway.tripod.com/silk/s_pyr.htm

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Joe (Jun 3, 2005)

Oh i see, Thats a really cool moth you have there. how long have you been keeping this species? And my moth just layed 76 eggs last night  . hopefully they are all fertile  .

Joe


----------



## yen_saw (Jun 4, 2005)

Nice moth Ian. I was not aware that you keep moth too  Do you keep them as food source for mantis :wink: :?:

I caught one moth today. Not sure should I feed it to mantis or not, anyone know what species this is? can i feed the mantis?
















It looks like bee at first glance but realized it was a moth later :roll:


----------



## Ian (Jun 4, 2005)

nice yen, but I have to say, how ugly! I will have a look into that one, looks interesting....

Joe, this was the first time with this species. I sure hope they come along well, the pillars are just feeding on pear leaves, and that is about it. You will find though, when you hatch out a load of the babies, the majority will die. Well, that is what I found anyway, and the rets of mine are doing superbly.

I am thinking about getting some atlas moths. Check out the bottom of this link...

http://www.bugsdirectuk.com/otherinverts.html

Joe has laods for sale, and appparently, they are nearly all fertile cocoons. If you want any from there, just email me, as I think I will be making an order.

Cheers,

Ian


----------

